

Ask HN: Apache cordova or what for mobile apps - devb0x

I want to build an app to target android first, then as many other platforms as quick to do thereafter.<p>So what tooling should I download to get a mobile app running by sunday afternoon? The app should be pretty, talk to a backend service and run on my android and if possible an ipad?
======
alexgaribay
I have recently started using Xamarin for a client who wanted apps for the
major mobile platforms. It was a little confusing at first to get going and
understand how to structure my app. It took about a whole day to understand
what I needed to know. But once it clicked, it was very easy to write my code
for the platforms in a small amount of time. The code I wrote is 100% reusable
for each of the platforms.

------
bluewings
It depends upon what you know currently and your requirements. If you are
familiar with HTML, java script and jQuery, Yes you can use cordova.

if you want to use smartphone functionality like GPS, Camera cordova is
providing plug in's.

